# Doxford "Magic Lantern" glass slides on eBay ...



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Be quick - only another couple of hours left on these auctions !

Doxford 'magic lantern' slides for sale on eBay see items : 

120802748434
110767173216

There may be more, but these two are finishing soon.

I have no connexion with this sale, just thought all you Doxford men out there may be interested.

Andy


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Andy,

Got them as only bidder, once I have copied them I'll post them for all to enjoy.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Glad to help you spend your hard earned cash Duncan, looking forward to seeing them ....

(Applause)

Cheers

Andy


----------

